# Few Shots With Half Decent Light



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Since I actually took time to shoot this watch, I'd like to get comments / critique / bashing. I know people don't like when same stuff is posted on differend subforums, but I would like to get comments on pictures not as much about the watch (well I do, but there's a review on general forum for that) 

These two shots are the ones I'm bit proud of. Tell me what you think! You can comment other photos on review thread as well.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

2nd shot is class . :tongue2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

1st one looks like its got a beard. 2nd one is great


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

chocko said:


> 2nd shot is class . :tongue2:


+1 and it has an almost snake-like (cobra) quality to it


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Not keen on number 1, too much reflection and fluff for me, but 2 is really good.

Couple of small things I'd change or amend on number 2.

Clone out the blob on the top left.

Clone out the dust spots on the watch face, should be fairly simple as its a black face.

And I'd like less fluff around the bottom of bracelet and the buckle. I think that "pose" is great, I'd maybe even crop off the whole white section and just have it from the bottom of the strap upwards.

And to be really anal  , I'd adjust the time so its 2.50 or 10.10 to give a more symmetrical feel of the face and frame the logo.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! I agree on Toms points (as usual) althou I do dig the reflection, maybe just bit less then what's in that shot but still. I'm pretty handy around photoshop, but not keen on editing shots like this since it would make them look like marketing shots not real life shots. I'll give it a go thou, who nows maybe Dan decides to sell these someday and want's to use my pics 

Here's a lume shot of the watch, I'm very bad at taking lume shots so all ideas are welcome! And one wrist shot with heavy reflection that I dig, althou I don't think it's a nice "photo" but gives glimps of the idea I have for reflection shot. Maybe tad bit lighter reflection so you can see the dial below but still almost all dial covered. Maybe even making it double exposure with differend focuses so you can see crisp forest or lake from the reflection  Something like that. I'll figure that out and take the shot next week if weather is on my side.


----------



## gaz56 (Jun 13, 2009)

discordianist said:


> Thanks for the comments! I agree on Toms points (as usual) althou I do dig the reflection, maybe just bit less then what's in that shot but still. I'm pretty handy around photoshop, but not keen on editing shots like this since it would make them look like marketing shots not real life shots. I'll give it a go thou, who nows maybe Dan decides to sell these someday and want's to use my pics
> 
> Here's a lume shot of the watch, I'm very bad at taking lume shots so all ideas are welcome! And one wrist shot with heavy reflection that I dig, althou I don't think it's a nice "photo" but gives glimps of the idea I have for reflection shot. Maybe tad bit lighter reflection so you can see the dial below but still almost all dial covered. Maybe even making it double exposure with differend focuses so you can see crisp forest or lake from the reflection  Something like that. I'll figure that out and take the shot next week if weather is on my side.


love no1

gaz


----------



## gaz56 (Jun 13, 2009)

Number 2 for me

gaz


----------

